# Nail hole filler for PVC trim?



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

I was told by builder to use Dap Crack Shot Paste.I looked up one company and no info.Thanks!- Rick


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Crack shot is good. so is this









PVC trim? Are you sure you don't mean MDF- medium density fiberboard?


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

Yea,its pvc.Tons of holes to fill.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

are you painting it?


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes TJ,with Ben Moore Moorglo.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I've used caulk for this before.

Just gotta be careful.

It won't pop out like fillers will, especially on exterior where you have alot of movement and shifting in time.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Crack Shot is recommended and spec'd alot. Also try bond and fill sticks.

http://www.bondfill.com/Bond-and-Fill-R-TrimSTICK-TM.html


----------

